# What dry fish food do you use?



## samboco (4 Jan 2013)

Apologies if this is in the wrong forum. Or if its been done before!!

i was just wondering which brands of dry food people would recommend? I'm looking for sinking pellets and flake Suggestions please.

my fish stock contains tetras, corys, SAEs, and red tail plecs. I am aware of giving a balanced diet with live, frozen and vegetable foods but for the purposes of this thread it's dried food I'm looking for. The pellets I use seem well received but I'm unsure of the quality but the flake doesn't seem to go down too well. I am currently using King British for both.


----------



## Ian Holdich (4 Jan 2013)

Tetra prima the best food I have used....brings out colours brilliantly.


----------



## Ady34 (4 Jan 2013)

Yeah I'd second Ian there, tetra prima is a great all rounder, some floats some sinks so everything gets some. I also use the tetra min crisps, there's different types which I use for variety.


----------



## Iain Sutherland (4 Jan 2013)

hikari micro pellets and natures grub insect mix go down well.


----------



## samboco (4 Jan 2013)

Thanks for the feedback so far!


----------



## Iain Sutherland (4 Jan 2013)

and of course the fish cat nip - tubifex cubes also by natures grub.


----------



## dw1305 (5 Jan 2013)

Hi all,
I buy my dry food from "TA Aquaculture". <www.ta-aquaculture.co.uk/>.

cheers Darrel


----------



## Palm Tree (5 Jan 2013)

I use tetra pro colour and JMC Catfish pellets and have done for years.


----------



## kirk (5 Jan 2013)

tetra here too but mine dont eat the red flakes. algae wafers for the plec and wood to graze on.


----------



## Gary Nelson (5 Jan 2013)

I moved over to NT Labs food, tiny granules.. Some sink and some float, minimal mess as the fish just gobble them up! have to say all my fish go mad for them and so far so good with colours on the fish


----------



## Dorian (5 Jan 2013)

I use Tetra Prima for larger fish and for smaller fish Hikari micro pellets.


----------



## NatureBoy (5 Jan 2013)

New Life Spectrum Cichlid Formula for me, the smallest 1mm granules - all fish love it, you can crush further for ember tetras etc. 

It's designed to enhance colours naturally and I have to say the colours and vitality I see from the fish is fantastic...


----------



## Ed Seeley (5 Jan 2013)

samboco said:


> Apologies if this is in the wrong forum. Or if its been done before!!
> 
> i was just wondering which brands of dry food people would recommend? I'm looking for sinking pellets and flake Suggestions please.
> 
> my fish stock contains tetras, corys, SAEs, and red tail plecs. I am aware of giving a balanced diet with live, frozen and vegetable foods but for the purposes of this thread it's dried food I'm looking for. The pellets I use seem well received but I'm unsure of the quality but the flake doesn't seem to go down too well. I am currently using King British for both.


 
Google TA aquaculture.  All my food comes from there.  Look at the red granular feed for sinking food and any of the flakes offered.  Well worth ordering a decent amount and then just store it in the fridge in an air tight bag and it will keep fresh for ages.


----------



## NatureBoy (5 Jan 2013)

Ed Seeley said:


> Google TA aquaculture. All my food comes from there. Look at the red granular feed for sinking food and any of the flakes offered. Well worth ordering a decent amount and then just store it in the fridge in an air tight bag and it will keep fresh for ages.


Good to see TA aquaculture also sell large amounts of the New Life Spectrum products, under "spectrum". I love this stuff!


----------



## linkinruss (6 Jan 2013)

Using new life Spectrum small fish formula. 
My platies, rummynose tetras love'em. 
My corydoras dig for the leftovers.


----------



## samboco (6 Jan 2013)

Order placed with TA. Just went for their standard tropical mix, hoping for good things! Price was a good start, thanks for the tip.


----------



## Garuf (7 Jan 2013)

I use tetra's generic flake and find it gives me an oily scum and the fish don't really associate with it as food, before that I've used various things from hikari and TA and I have to say, the feeding response is easily the strongest with TA, hikari was good but not amazing, tetras generic flake is largely ignored but TA's everything went for it, shrimp would swim to the surface turn upside down and cling to the flakes while eating them, really great products, worth mention is sera's granulated food which I found tetras went wild for like the ta flake but nothing else really bothered, not even the outwardly similar in size lamp eye killis or volcano rasboras so I had to supplement with hikari to feed anything else so if it's for tetras that's another option.


----------



## ciderdrinker (7 Jan 2013)

Anyone used the Ebay seller  alh185? Ebay shop is called, A World of Fish.
Looks to have some interesting foods of all sorts.
The earthworm flake took my interest and was wondering if anyone had any experience of him?


----------



## dw1305 (7 Jan 2013)

Hi all,
Yes, I've bought some earthworm and spirulina flake (when I bought some floating cell media) from him. Another "enthusiast with a shop" and a real pleasure to do business with. <Hydroleca | UK Aquatic Plant Society>.

Bob Marklew (my friend, the sadly deceased Bristol plec god <View topic - RIP Bob Marklew ("macvsog23")>) bought his earthworm flake from him (which is why I got some), and that was about as good a recommendation as you could get.

cheers Darrel


----------



## ciderdrinker (7 Jan 2013)

Thats a great recommendation.I'll check it out thanks


----------



## Brian Murphy (7 Jan 2013)

I use Aquarian flakes, frozen bloodworm, daphnia and brine


----------



## Alastair (7 Jan 2013)

Tetra pro energy once a week, freeze dried tubifex worms cube form once a week also ( I feed live food most of the time) and occasionally jbl grano colour mini 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ciderdrinker (8 Jan 2013)

Just going back on Darrel's recommendation to me.I'm having a problem  finding who you recommended to me!
Was the link in your reply supposed to put me on to something 'cos I cant find anything from the link!
Thanks in anticipation


----------



## ciderdrinker (8 Jan 2013)

Ah! apologies Darrell I've just read your post again and see it's not a link to a recommendation!
Doh! Silly me!!


----------



## Dan Crawford (8 Jan 2013)

I use Tetra Prima on larger fish and i'm sure it enhances the colour. I've recently started using Wild Discus food from CE Fish Essentials after seeing them at Aquatics Live, they simply love it, as do the tetras which inhabit the same tank.


----------



## dw1305 (8 Jan 2013)

Hi all,


> Darrell I've just read your post again and see it's not a link to a recommendation!


The Earthworm flake seller was: <Pellets, Shells items in A World of Fish store on eBay!>.

cheers Darrel


----------



## ciderdrinker (8 Jan 2013)

Same guy i was looking at thanks.
Time to put an order together!
Cheers for the reply


----------



## sanj (8 Jan 2013)

TA aquaculture for the most part here.


----------



## iPlantTanks (8 Jan 2013)

Wilko's own brand tropical flake, Hikari Algae Wafers, frozen bloodworm and brineshrimp. Fish are active and full of colour


----------



## RoughIt (8 Jan 2013)

I get mine from Fins-R-Us Ltd.
My Bullnose Plec ignores anything else I try but goes mental for their algae wafers.
The downside to this though is he uproots the foreground in the process.


----------



## samboco (9 Jan 2013)

Ed Seeley said:


> Google TA aquaculture.  All my food comes from there.  Look at the red granular feed for sinking food and any of the flakes offered.  Well worth ordering a decent amount and then just store it in the fridge in an air tight bag and it will keep fresh for ages.


Holy moly! Got 3x150g, didn't realised it'd be so much! I have liberated some screw top, air tight containers ( conveniently the same size as 150g bag) from work. How long will the flake keep in the bags+containers in the fridge for do you reckon?


----------



## Ed Seeley (9 Jan 2013)

I've kept food for 2 years plus and have fish doing well and breeding being fed it today! I'm getting through a lot more food with 60 growing mbuna than ever before though and will be ordering some more soon. I'll order around 10 bags again i reckon.

I seal the bags up in the fridge and then refill old small flake tubs every couple of weeks so it doesn't get exposed to heat, moisture and fresh air for too long.


----------



## Matt Warner (9 Jan 2013)

I use Tetramin flakes most days along with some colour enhancing flake. I also feed frozen bloodworm, brine shrimp and daphnia twice a week.


----------



## dw1305 (10 Jan 2013)

Hi all,


> How long will the flake keep in the bags+containers in the fridge for do you reckon?


 It will loose nutrients slowly even in the fridge. I usually throw all my old away every 12 months (and I usually throw away most of it), but that was just an arbitrary date. It would last longer in the freezer, potentially almost indefinitely.

cheers Darrel


----------



## samboco (10 Jan 2013)

Tim from TA got back to me and said 12 months in the fridge. I too, am decanting into a small tub for my "in use" food.

Do you think freezing would be ok Darrel?


----------



## dw1305 (11 Jan 2013)

Hi all,


> Do you think freezing would be ok Darrel?


 Yes, the food will still lose some nutrients, but at a much slower rate than it would at room temperature. You need to seal it in a zip lock bag or container and make sure it is really dry when it goes in the freezer. It is no different to freezing any other food.

cheers Darrel


----------



## sanj (11 Jan 2013)

Also remove as much air from the bag when storing.

There is a great supplier in the USA who makes high quality fish food. I think its called Ed's.

I have not used him yet, but breeders over there seem to rate him highly, the food is a bit more expensive. Also was not sure about customs overhere, but I did contact him last year and he said the at he does have customers overhere and there have not been any issues yet.


----------



## Greenview (11 Jan 2013)

Yes, I've had my eye on Ed's too; looks like nice food, but I cannot see how much he charges for shipping.


----------



## sanj (11 Jan 2013)

I will have a look through my email account and send you the information he gave me.


----------



## sanj (11 Jan 2013)

Bah I cant open up another email page at the moment.
However, I remember you have to select First Class International Shipping. I think you have write that in the message box as it was not a default option. He told me that the cost for orders sent to the UK were in th $12-$20 range. It would ofcourse vary on what you order.

For anyone interested I think the site is called: "Almost Natural Tropical Fish Food" . I would post a link, but cant seem to acces another page at the moment.


----------

